# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Backup & Restore >  نحوه انتقال دیتابیس ها از SQLSERVER2008R2 به یک نسخه پائینتر SQL SERVER 2008 ؟

## chatpesar

با سلام 

لطفا من رو در مورد اینکه چطور میتونم یک  دیتابیس فعال از SQL SERVER 2008R2 رو که میخوام به یک سرور دیگه که روی اون SQL SERVER 2008 نصب هستش انتقال بدم , کمک کنید . چون نسخه مبدا بالاتره وقتی بکاپ رو میبرم اون طرف Restore نمیشه.
چه راه حلی میتونم داشته باشم ؟

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.
دو راه دارید. یا اینکه از Import/Export استفاده کنید. یا اینکه از اطلاعات و ساختار جداول Script تهیه کنید و در دیتابیس مقصد اجرا کنید.

----------


## unishomal

سلام دوستان ،من تو ری استور بانک روی هاست به مشکل خوردم
امکان اینکه به هاست به صورت ریموت وصل شمو ندارم
معلوم نیست چه مرگشه،اسکریپت هم اجرا نمی کنه،ممیونه بگ آپ ری استور که اونم خوردم به این مشکل!
ورژن بانک من:10.0.1600.22
گمونم نسخه RTM 2008  باشه!

احتمالا sql هاست هم 2008 sp2  هست! از رو این قسمت نتیجه گرفتم   That version is incompatible with this server, which is running version 10.00.4000

'
Not valid backup
The database was backed up on a server running version 10.50.1600. That version is incompatible with this server, which is running version 10.00.4000. Either restore the database on a server that supports the backup, or use a backup that is compatible with this server.
VERIFY DATABASE is terminating abnormally.

لطفا راهنمایی کنید

ممنون

----------


## adelmobasheri

سلام
من یک بانک اطلاعاتی در sql2005 داشتم و آن را از طریق اتچ کردن در sql 2008 R2 انتقال دادم ولی وقتی اکسپورت کردم به یک سروری که روی آن 2005 بود کلید جداول از بین رفت
سوال : ساده ترین راه برای اینکه بتوان یک بانک اطلاعاتی به همراه کلیه کلید ها و جداول و محتوای جداول را به نسخه قدیمی تر منتقل نمود چیست.

----------

